#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ptp em 47 km - como melhorar? Ajudem, por favor!!!

## fernandinhomineiro

Bom dia, amigos. Venho pedir a ajuda de vocês!!!  :Big Grin: 

Temos um enlace numa distância de 47 Km.

Equipamento utilizado em ambas as pontas:

- Antena 34 DBI OiW Maxx Gain
- Radio Intelbras APC 5M

O sinal e configurações estão as imagens.

Problema no throughput
RX - 75Mb
TX - 90 Mb

O que preciso: aumentas o RX para 90 MB (Pois nosso link FULL DEDICADO GVT são 90 MB)

Gostaria de saber dos amigos o que fazer de fato, pois já utilizei equipamentos Mikrotik e nada.
Estou com medo de comprar o RADOME SHIELD ou então trocar por antenas ALGCOM e o problema não ser "SINAL" e sim limitação mesmo dos equipamentos.

*PORQUE O RX (75Mb) ESTÁ BEM ABAIXO DO TX (90Mb)?*
Detalhe: do lado do STATION (que consegue os 90Mb em TX tem muitas antenas perto.)

Obs.: Tenho outro enlace nessa mesma configuração, mas numa distância de 36Km e conseguimos os 90Mb de RX e TX.
Outro detalhe, já testamos todos os canais em BRAZIL. E tentamos mexer na potência, sendo que aumentando a potência as vezes o throughput até piora.

Por favor, nos ajudem!!!  :Big Grin: 

Obrigado,

Fernando.

----------


## LinkDedicado-BRASIL

Pelo que postou esta muito bom, tem pouco ruido (interferencia), o que define a largura de banda é ruido x sinal, se conseguir melhorar um pouco mais sinal consegue chegar na banda que precisa, tente melhorar o alinhamento ou tente compensar com antena de ganho maior, pode colocar antena maior apenas de um lado ja que esta proximo ao que precisa.


Anderson

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Bom dia, o ideal seria colocar a antena maior de qual lado? AP ou STATION?
Lembrando que o STATION está recebendo 15Mb a menos (ou não sei se podemos considerar dessa forma o AP está "ENVIANDO" 15Mb a menos).

----------


## lucas.intervel

Vc está com sinal de -58 -59, tenta baixar seu msc, está em mcs15, coloca ele em mcs12, caso não de certo ai precisa melhorar o sinal, alinhando novamente, ou melhorando as antenas para ter maior ganho... Algcom com certeza é uma boa pro seu cenário...

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

Tenho um ponto a ponto de 36km antes desse, com o mesmo tamanho de antena e mesmo rádio (só que são 11Km a menos né) o sinal é -60 e -60. Passando os 90Mb que preciso tanto em RX e TX.

----------


## dalexandre

Amigo, se houver disponibilidade e possibilidade use o novo Rádio Ubnt AiFiber5x.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Amigo, se houver disponibilidade e possibilidade use o novo Rádio Ubnt AiFiber5x.


Já testou eles nessa distancia? de 46Km ou mais?

----------


## Jfabiopd

Amigo, vc precisa melhorar um pouco o sinal, vc já está utilizando as antenas de 34 Dbi nas duas pontas do enlace não é mesmo ? Verificar o quanto de CCQ que o enlace mantém e uma coisa que vi nas imagens é o uso de CPU do APC muito alto nasa de 49%. Verifica o alinhamento do enlace pra ver se consegue ganhar ins 4 Dbm e fechar em -54, e o motivo do CPU estar ocupado pois creio que vc não passa mais devido ao uso da CPU.

Se não houver como muda pra RB912 ou alguma da linha 9xx que vc vai ter o resultado que quer!

Att João Fábio.

[EDIT]

Uma coisa que vcpode tentar também é por uma modulação um pouco menor, pra evitar que o radio fique tentando modular no máximo o tempo inteiro, isso prejudica a performance geral do enlace vc pode deixar até em 243Mbps (ou o mais próximo disso, faz muito tempo que mechi no APC então não sei as modulações de cabeça.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Amigo, vc precisa melhorar um pouco o sinal, vc já está utilizando as antenas de 34 Dbi nas duas pontas do enlace não é mesmo ? Verificar o quanto de CCQ que o enlace mantém e uma coisa que vi nas imagens é o uso de CPU do APC muito alto nasa de 49%. Verifica o alinhamento do enlace pra ver se consegue ganhar ins 4 Dbm e fechar em -54, e o motivo do CPU estar ocupado pois creio que vc não passa mais devido ao uso da CPU.
> 
> Se não houver como muda pra RB912 ou alguma da linha 9xx que vc vai ter o resultado que quer!
> 
> Att João Fábio.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Uma coisa que vcpode tentar também é por uma modulação um pouco menor, pra evitar que o radio fique tentando modular no máximo o tempo inteiro, isso prejudica a performance geral do enlace vc pode deixar até em 243Mbps (ou o mais próximo disso, faz muito tempo que mechi no APC então não sei as modulações de cabeça.


Uai, bacana suas informações. Vou subir hoje pra alinhar melhor essas antenas.
E já posto pra vocês o resultado!

Tomara que dê certo!!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Boa tarde pessoal,

Você pode ajustar o campo comprimento da fila de TX frames de 32 para 64 (Aba avançado do Ipoll Access Point), como o seu ambiente aparentemente está bom, esta configuração não impactará em aumento na retransmissão dos dados enviados e aumentará o throughput do enlace. outro teste interessante é fazer o que os nossos amigos já comentaram, diminua uma ou duas modulações e verifique como ficará o tráfego.

_Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras_

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Você pode ajustar o campo comprimento da fila de TX frames de 32 para 64 (Aba avançado do Ipoll Access Point), como o seu ambiente aparentemente está bom, esta configuração não impactará em aumento na retransmissão dos dados enviados e aumentará o throughput do enlace. outro teste interessante é fazer o que os nossos amigos já comentaram, diminua uma ou duas modulações e verifique como ficará o tráfego.
> 
> _Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
> e-mail: [email protected]
> Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico
> 
> ...


Boa noite, Tudo bem?

Suporte Intelbras, agradeço as dicas.

Mas não resolveu. Também baixei um pouco os MCS. E também não resolveu.

Me disseram pra testar o radio PRO de vocês! Mas eu penso assim:
Esse que já estou usando é limitado em 100Mb. Certo?
Passar para um que é 1Gbps, sendo que o problema ainda está no DOWN. Não vai resolver o problema atual.

O que acha?

----------


## Jfabiopd

Se vc possuir um outro rádio pra testes que seja Gigabit, faça o teste mas nao vá comprar somente para testes isso faz vc desanimar com o equipamento que talvez seja para outra aplicação, mais uma vez lembro da situação do CPU com consumo alto onde eu creio que seja o seu principal problema, faça um acompanhamento do andamento da CPU destes rádios e se você perceber que anda sempre proximo desses 50% como vi nas imagens, mude para um rádio com mais CPU, se não estou enganado o CPU do APC é de 400Mhz se quiser manter com iNTELBRAS vc terá que apelar pro PTP 5-N MiMo Pro e novamente dê uma atenção ao alinhamento e comente sobre a visada deste enlace para termos uma idéia melhor de como te orientar e dar dicas!

Att. João Fábio

----------


## Zarttron

Na verdade esse sinal não ta nada legal, eu tenho 36km com dish de 30 e 912 com sinal de -53, da uma melhorada pq esse seu sinal tem q subir para menos de -50.

----------


## Jfabiopd

> Na verdade esse sinal não ta nada legal, eu tenho 36km com dish de 30 e 912 com sinal de -53, da uma melhorada pq esse seu sinal tem q subir para menos de -50.


Existe também a questão da visada, pois pode ser que exista alguma obstrução que esteja causando a atenuação do sinal.

----------


## rubem

Atenuação de sinal vem até de falta de zona de fresnel 100% livre!

Eu acho -58dBm um sinal ruim pra mais que 80Mbps, teria que chegar bem perto de -50dBm mesmo.
Em 47Km a queda de sinal (Com 100% da zona de fresnel livre, com 200% sem nada tipo agua, etc) a queda de sinal é de 141dBm. Se tem radio a 22dBm e antena de 34dBi, 22 + 34 = 56dBm EIRP

56 - 141 = -85dBm no ar, com ganho de 34dBi no outro lado tem -85 + 34 = -51dBm.

Como seu sinal é -58dBm, OU está havendo emissão 7dBm mais baixa do lado A (Ou seja, nuns 15dBm de potencia), ou a zona de fresnel não está tão limpa e a perda no espaço livre não é de 141dBm mas sim uns 149dBm.

Com -58dBm duvido que tenha algum radio 802.11x que passe tanta banda (Digamos 100Mbps full), mais fácil subir esses sinais (Verificando alinhamento, potencia real (O firmware respeita regulamentação legal), pigtail, ganho real da antena nos canais escolhidos (O fabricante devia informar o ganho e vswr conforme canal/frequencia, infelizmente a maioria só informa vswr).

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Na verdade esse sinal não ta nada legal, eu tenho 36km com dish de 30 e 912 com sinal de -53, da uma melhorada pq esse seu sinal tem q subir para menos de -50.


Boa noite, tudo bem? Obrigado pela dica.

Eu tenho um enlace com 36Km e sinal de -58 (Lembrando que os radios estão com 24dbm) e está passando os 90Mb tanto pra UP quanto pra DOWN.

Hoje alinhei o lado Station, está em -56.

Amanhã vou tentar alinhar o lado AP e ver se consigo chegar mais proximo ao -50.

Outra coisa... Nesse enlace os dois radios estão com 20 dbm de potencia. 
O limite são 29 dbm.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Existe também a questão da visada, pois pode ser que exista alguma obstrução que esteja causando a atenuação do sinal.


A visa está 100%.

Vou colocar as coordenadas aqui para os amigos darem uma olhada e me ajudar melhor.

Lado A - AP
Latitude: 19°38'5.00"S
Longitude: 40°57'58.10"O
Elevação: 918m (talvez no Google Earth mostra algumas árvores, mas foi tudo desmatado, eram eucaliptos)
Altura da antena na torre: 15 metros.

Lado B - STATION
Latitude: 19°21'38.64"S
Longitude: 41°17'51.40"O
Elevação: 673
Altura da antena na torre: 25 metros

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Se vc possuir um outro rádio pra testes que seja Gigabit, faça o teste mas nao vá comprar somente para testes isso faz vc desanimar com o equipamento que talvez seja para outra aplicação, mais uma vez lembro da situação do CPU com consumo alto onde eu creio que seja o seu principal problema, faça um acompanhamento do andamento da CPU destes rádios e se você perceber que anda sempre proximo desses 50% como vi nas imagens, mude para um rádio com mais CPU, se não estou enganado o CPU do APC é de 400Mhz se quiser manter com iNTELBRAS vc terá que apelar pro PTP 5-N MiMo Pro e novamente dê uma atenção ao alinhamento e comente sobre a visada deste enlace para termos uma idéia melhor de como te orientar e dar dicas!
> 
> Att. João Fábio




O lado AP sempre está ficando em 43% o CPU
O lado STATION sempre está ficando em 29% o CPU

----------


## rubem

Quanto maior a distancia, maior deve ser a margem de sinal, em PTP de 1Km pode usar margem de só 12dBm que vai passar toda a banda possível, mas pra passar a mesma banda em 10Km precisa uns 18dBm de margem, e depois dos 25Km precisa mais de 20dBm de margem.

Veja pelo status que datarate está em uso com esse sinal de -58dBm, e qual a margem entre esses -58dBm e a sensibilidade desse datarate, em 36Km deve ficar na casa dos 28dBm de margem.
Em 47Km deve precisar uns 33dBm de margem pra obter o mesmo throughput.

Porque isso? Porque quanto maior a distancia maior a abertura do sinal, mesmo 0,5° de abertura significa centenas de metros de "largura" no sinal no outro lado do PTP, tem reflexo de tudo que é lado, chega o sinal em linha reta a -58dBm, e um sinal kicka no chão a 20Km e percorre um caminho 50m mais longo, devido a esse trajeto mais longo ele chega 100ns atrasado com relação ao sinal em linha reta, o radio vai analisar ambos os sinais, vai jogar os 2 do conversor analogico-digital, se ocorrer de um sinal alto chegar na exata contrafase de um sinal baixo (Bits são alto e baixo) um atenua o outro e isso gera erro de leitura, diminui o CCQ mesmo tendo sinal bem alto.

Enfim, não pode comparar PTP's em ambientes diferentes, nem em distancias diferentes, o efeito multipatch (Reflexo no solo geralmente) faz muita diferença no throughput real conseguível, as vezes um ajuste apontando as antenas 1º pra cima (Pro céu) ajuda muuuuuuito no throughput mesmo que crie um sinal 2dBm mais baixo, mas... o problema nessas distancias não é nível de sinal mas sim efeito multipath, antena apontada mais pra cima recebe menos reflexo do solo. Na prática o melhor jeito de lidar com efeito multipath é com sinal mais alto, se quer usar MCS15 que tem sensibilidade de -75dBm e ter CCQ de 100% vai precisar sinal na casa dos -45dBm nessa distancia (Enquanto em 30Km vai precisar só -50dBm). 90M full acho que dá pra conseguir com MCS13 a 40MHz com CCQ lá pelos 95-96%.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Quanto maior a distancia, maior deve ser a margem de sinal, em PTP de 1Km pode usar margem de só 12dBm que vai passar toda a banda possível, mas pra passar a mesma banda em 10Km precisa uns 18dBm de margem, e depois dos 25Km precisa mais de 20dBm de margem.
> 
> Veja pelo status que datarate está em uso com esse sinal de -58dBm, e qual a margem entre esses -58dBm e a sensibilidade desse datarate, em 36Km deve ficar na casa dos 28dBm de margem.
> Em 47Km deve precisar uns 33dBm de margem pra obter o mesmo throughput.
> 
> Porque isso? Porque quanto maior a distancia maior a abertura do sinal, mesmo 0,5° de abertura significa centenas de metros de "largura" no sinal no outro lado do PTP, tem reflexo de tudo que é lado, chega o sinal em linha reta a -58dBm, e um sinal kicka no chão a 20Km e percorre um caminho 50m mais longo, devido a esse trajeto mais longo ele chega 100ns atrasado com relação ao sinal em linha reta, o radio vai analisar ambos os sinais, vai jogar os 2 do conversor analogico-digital, se ocorrer de um sinal alto chegar na exata contrafase de um sinal baixo (Bits são alto e baixo) um atenua o outro e isso gera erro de leitura, diminui o CCQ mesmo tendo sinal bem alto.
> 
> Enfim, não pode comparar PTP's em ambientes diferentes, nem em distancias diferentes, o efeito multipatch (Reflexo no solo geralmente) faz muita diferença no throughput real conseguível, as vezes um ajuste apontando as antenas 1º pra cima (Pro céu) ajuda muuuuuuito no throughput mesmo que crie um sinal 2dBm mais baixo, mas... o problema nessas distancias não é nível de sinal mas sim efeito multipath, antena apontada mais pra cima recebe menos reflexo do solo. Na prática o melhor jeito de lidar com efeito multipath é com sinal mais alto, se quer usar MCS15 que tem sensibilidade de -75dBm e ter CCQ de 100% vai precisar sinal na casa dos -45dBm nessa distancia (Enquanto em 30Km vai precisar só -50dBm). 90M full acho que dá pra conseguir com MCS13 a 40MHz com CCQ lá pelos 95-96%.



Rubens, tudo bom?

Você acredita, com sua experiência, que se eu usasse antenas de maior ganho com radome shield ajudaria a resolver o problema?

Vi umas da Algcom de 1.20m. O que você me diz?

Obrigado.

----------


## rubem

Mas qual é exatamente a potencia hoje? Antena de 34dBi e radio a 20dBm?

Se for isso, são 54dBm EIRP.
Como o sinal é de -58dBm, e no outro lado tem antena de 34dBi, -58 - 34 = -92dBm no ar.

-92 - 54dBm EIRP = -146, são 146dBm de perda no ar.

Altere a potencia 2dBm num lado pra ver se o sinal cai 2dBm, se cair, então a perda nesses 147Km é realmente de 146dBm.

Se você precisa sinal -50dBm, precisa 4dBm a mais por antena, 58dBm EIRP num lado, e antena de 38dBi no outro.


Mas antes de comprar algo teste otimizar o que tem, usar fixo em MCS13 (ESquece banda passante por enquanto, se foque em ver onde consegue 100% de CCQ), teste em 5725 a 5825MHz (Onde não precisa DFS e pode usar potencia maior), teste ack-timeout fixo uns 10% a 15% maior que o real, teste tx frames de 32 a 64, etc.

(E só agora que ví o print, seu sinal é -59dBm e não -58, olhe sempre o menor, o gargalo é sempre o menor sinal, e... considero um milagre passar tanta banda com sinal tão baixo, com Rocket e cia as vezes mal dá 50Mbps com sinal na casa dos -60dBm)

----------


## Jfabiopd

> Rubens, tudo bom?
> 
> Você acredita, com sua experiência, que se eu usasse antenas de maior ganho com radome shield ajudaria a resolver o problema?
> 
> Vi umas da Algcom de 1.20m. O que você me diz?
> 
> Obrigado.


Fernando, estive olhando o calculo do seu enlace e a dica que posso te dar é a seguinte:
- Altere o datarate máximo pra 240Mbps;
- Coloque a potencia do rádio em 23Dbm;
- Se houve como deixe fixado em 40Mhz;
- Capricha no alinhamento;

O que o rubem falou no post anterior tem que ser levado em consideração sempre ao fazer qualquer enlace em qualquer frequência e na ocasião do teu enlace está sendo feito entre 2 "picos" o que atenua bastante esses fatores se você conseguir erguer mais a antena do lado onde está à 15 metros do chão seria melhor, isso considerando que você não esteja exatamente com a antena montada na beira do precipicio (rsrsrs) pois o terreno na saida do local pode estar gerando alguma reflexão causando o efeito de multipath e deteriorando a capacidade do enlace.
Sobre a alteração das antenas acredito não ser necessária a mudança de ganho pois com 34dBi é suficiente para que você supere 100Mpbs de tráfego, aqui por exemplo temos enlace de 65 Km com antenas de 33dBi com sinal em -51 CCQ 97% capacidade do enlace em 140Mpbs full duplex (usando protocolo AC) e anteriormente o enlace ficava em 97 Mbps quando o protocolo utilizado era o N.
Agora sobre o consumo de CPU ainda acredito que parte do problema esteja aí faça os ajustes necessários e repita os testes sempre acompanhando o uso, se estiver alto de mais quando estiver próximo da banda pretendida comece a estudar a mudança para um rádio com mais poder de processamento ok.

Obs.: Tive oportunidades de utilizar o APC 5M é um ótimo equipamento, mas requisita carinho e atenção na hora de alinhar par poder obter o resultado pretendido.

----------


## JonasMT

Com rb912 para voce passar mais de 100mb nao precisa mais que mcs12 em 40mhz. Entao parceiro faça o teste!

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Fernando, estive olhando o calculo do seu enlace e a dica que posso te dar é a seguinte:
> - Altere o datarate máximo pra 240Mbps;
> - Coloque a potencia do rádio em 23Dbm;
> - Se houve como deixe fixado em 40Mhz;
> - Capricha no alinhamento;
> 
> O que o rubem falou no post anterior tem que ser levado em consideração sempre ao fazer qualquer enlace em qualquer frequência e na ocasião do teu enlace está sendo feito entre 2 "picos" o que atenua bastante esses fatores se você conseguir erguer mais a antena do lado onde está à 15 metros do chão seria melhor, isso considerando que você não esteja exatamente com a antena montada na beira do precipicio (rsrsrs) pois o terreno na saida do local pode estar gerando alguma reflexão causando o efeito de multipath e deteriorando a capacidade do enlace.
> Sobre a alteração das antenas acredito não ser necessária a mudança de ganho pois com 34dBi é suficiente para que você supere 100Mpbs de tráfego, aqui por exemplo temos enlace de 65 Km com antenas de 33dBi com sinal em -51 CCQ 97% capacidade do enlace em 140Mpbs full duplex (usando protocolo AC) e anteriormente o enlace ficava em 97 Mbps quando o protocolo utilizado era o N.
> Agora sobre o consumo de CPU ainda acredito que parte do problema esteja aí faça os ajustes necessários e repita os testes sempre acompanhando o uso, se estiver alto de mais quando estiver próximo da banda pretendida comece a estudar a mudança para um rádio com mais poder de processamento ok.
> ...


Opa, bom dia.
Daqui a pouco vou pro lado AP fazer exatamente o que os amigos recomendaram.

Sobre a linha AC, qual equipamento você utilizou nesse seu enlace de 65Km?

Obrigado!!!

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Mas qual é exatamente a potencia hoje? Antena de 34dBi e radio a 20dBm?
> 
> Se for isso, são 54dBm EIRP.
> Como o sinal é de -58dBm, e no outro lado tem antena de 34dBi, -58 - 34 = -92dBm no ar.
> 
> -92 - 54dBm EIRP = -146, são 146dBm de perda no ar.
> 
> Altere a potencia 2dBm num lado pra ver se o sinal cai 2dBm, se cair, então a perda nesses 147Km é realmente de 146dBm.
> 
> ...


Poisé, Rubem... rsrs mas estou precisando então fazer mais esse milagre de 75 para 90Mb no Down.. rsrs

Daqui a pouco vou subir pro lado AP e fazer os testes como os amigos estão me aconselhando!

Muito obrigado, por enquanto.

Daqui a pouco posto os resultados!!!

----------


## Jfabiopd

Utilizamos uma NetMetal da Mikrotik (RB922) elas fazem um bom trabalho, e nos enlaces menores (em desempenho) utilizo BaseBox 5 (RB912) sempre com grande satisfação!

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

*GOSTARIA DE AGRADECER A TODOS QUE NOS AJUDARAM!!!!
OLHEM O RESULTADO AI GALERA!!!!

LINK DA IMAGEM ABAIXO:


FELIZ DEMAIS!!!!!

**Melhoramos em 2 db o alinhamento da AP.
*Baixei o MCS dos dois lados pra 14 - 270Mb
*Lado Station está pouca coisa fora do nível (vamos resolver segunda-feira)
*Potencia lado AP em 20 dbm
*Potencia lado STATION em 18 dbm

*VALEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## meyknho

> *GOSTARIA DE AGRADECER A TODOS QUE NOS AJUDARAM!!!!
> OLHEM O RESULTADO AI GALERA!!!!
> 
> LINK DA IMAGEM ABAIXO:
> Anexo 60170
> 
> FELIZ DEMAIS!!!!!
> 
> **Melhoramos em 2 db o alinhamento da AP.
> ...


 @*fernandinhomineiro* a imagem postada acima está com um problema no LINK, se possível da uma verificada, queremos da uma olhadinha nos resultados! rsrs

Vlw

----------


## Eternoamador

Por absoluto desespero estou montando um enlace de 47 Km - na minha cidade a ADSL é péssima e horrível ( paga-se por 10 megas , recebe-se meio mega e pinga com 200ms) e a fibra ótica Copel custa R$ 180,00 o mega, pacote mínimo de tres megas, só tem para pessoa jurídica e só passa na rua principal. "Ali" em Curitiba tem *50 megas* Copel por *R$ 109,00* ou seja...
Atendo 80 clientes usando 3 apc2m90...
A questão é: Para passar 100 megas uso APC5M com antenas OIW 34 ou MK???
Obrigado...

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Por absoluto desespero estou montando um enlace de 47 Km - na minha cidade a ADSL é péssima e horrível ( paga-se por 10 megas , recebe-se meio mega e pinga com 200ms) e a fibra ótica Copel custa R$ 180,00 o mega, pacote mínimo de tres megas, só tem para pessoa jurídica e só passa na rua principal. "Ali" em Curitiba tem *50 megas* Copel por *R$ 109,00* ou seja...
> Atendo 80 clientes usando 3 apc2m90...
> A questão é: Para passar 100 megas uso APC5M com antenas OIW 34 ou MK???
> Obrigado...


Olá.
100Mb Full em 47Km... Não tem como.

Ou faz como eu.. coloquei 02 enlaces em paralelo e passo 80Mb em 01 e 60 Mb em outro...
(em 01 enlace uso APC 5M e em outro MK)

Ou parte pra frequencia fechada que é 100% livre de dor de cabeça!!!

----------


## Eternoamador

Posso baixar ate uns 50 megas com a quantidade de clientes que tenho agora e depois ampliar...

----------


## Eternoamador

A questão continua sendo o que usar Intelbras ou MK...

----------


## rubem

Independente da marca, em 47Km vai ter sinal baixo pra tanto throughput necessário.

Seja MK ou Intelbras, a 22dBm, com antenas de 34dBi, terá 56dBm EIRP (E isso é potência pra caramba).
Em 47Km o sinal cai 142dBm (Isso com zona de fresnel 100% limpa).

56 - 142 = -86dBm de sinal.
A outra antena de 34dBi vai aumentar em 34dBm o sinal.
-86 + 34 = -52dBm 

E... -52dBm em MCS15 a 40MHz realmente passa 100Mbps. Mas... só em 1 a 10Km. Em distância tão grande o efeito multipath é gigante. são mil reflexos, precisaria um sinal -40dBm pra ter os mesmos 95-98% de CCQ que esses -52dBm dariam em 10Km.

Com essa distância e usando RB912 ou APC-5M duvido que passe de 40Mbps, o efeito multipath gera muito pacote ilegível, e em distância grande precisaria ter o PTP em cima de 2 morros pra evitar isso.

O resultado combinado do sinal em linha reta e dos reflexos no femtosegundos de atraso (Pois percorreram um caminho mais longo, refletindo no solo a 10Km de distância):



Talvez seja caso de usar radio licenciado a 10GHz, em frequência mais alta a zona de fresnel é bem menor (Portanto terá menos reflexo no solo) e os radios tem mais poder de processamento (Por isso custam 5x mais) pra saber lidar bem com efeito multipath.


Nessa distância seja UBNT, MK ou Intelbras vai decepcionar, e o problema não é da marca e sim do padrão wifi, ele não permite muito throughput com tanto reflexo (Efeito multipath), e pra evitar isso tem que ter antena bem alta longe do solo (Uma torre de 20m num morro de 80m de altura, digamos).

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> A questão continua sendo o que usar Intelbras ou MK...


Intelbras é muito bom!
Usei antenas OIW 34 + RADOME AZ LINK, na época. (acredite, RADOME AZ LINK melhorou em 15% o troughput e melhorou de 30 para 1 a 2ms a latencia).

Hoje, eu iria de antenas ALGCOM de 1,25 m (34 dbi), que já vem com Radome Shield. São mais caras? São... mas vale cada centavo!!!

----------


## Eternoamador

Seria demais pedir que você analisasse via Google Earth o enlace que eu pretendo?

----------


## rubem

Faz o cálculo aqui no Linkcalc:
http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/LinkCalc/Default.aspx
(Precisa cadastro mas é limpo, sem spam nem nada)

Com a altura de torres planejada, e o ganho das antenas que pode comprar, ele gera um PDF, o Under aceita envio de PDF no post igual imagem. Fica bem mais fácil pra todo mundo analisar.

----------


## fernandinhomineiro

> Seria demais pedir que você analisasse via Google Earth o enlace que eu pretendo?


Boa tarde...

Uai, manda ai!!! As coordenadas!

----------


## Eternoamador

Vou ter que mudar de onde vai partir o sinal por conta de disponibilidade de fibra ótica.
Fui informado hoje que onde pretendia não vai dar. Assim que eu definir posto aqui.
Desde já agradeço.

----------

